# Desk Lamp to Heat Tank



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

So I just moved my male veiltail betta to the 5 gallon that I used to quarantine my sword tail that had Ich. So I cleaned the tank really clean and let it sit for a while before I use it and let it filter for a day. I woke up in the morning and the temp was at the high 60s and it was way to cold and it was hiding behind its coconut house. So I did a 25 percent water change with warm water and the temp went up to 78 and the betta was moving realy happy and know he is making a tiny bubble nest. 
Anyway back to the point the 5 gallon does not have a heater and I just put a desk lamp ontop to heat up the tank it he seems happy is there any prob if i keep the lamp to heat the tank? The room temp is like 72 and the water gets cold and I don't want to buy a heater for know because of money. My ten is heated by the heater in the living room and the water is perfect.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's not a good idea. You'd have to leave it on at night, and fish, just like humans, need to have a distinct sense of night and day. Please get a regular heater.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. And the biggest problem with leaving it off at night is not just that the water will be too cold (which is still a problem) - it's that the sudden change could shock the betta fatally. An adjustable heater really is the safest way to go.  It's not a big expense - you may even be able to pick one up for free second hand.


----------



## Moclam (Nov 11, 2011)

You should certainly get a heater my dear. It's quite worth it in the long run.


----------

